# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακόπτης για μετατροπή ξυλόσομπας σε PELLET.

## johnzampetas

Καλησπέρα!Άρχισαν τα κρύα και μαζί οι πατέντες...Ψάχνω να βρω ένα χρονοδιακόπτη ο οποίος να ενεργοποιεί ένα μοτέρ ανά συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και να διαρκεί για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα. Για παράδειγμα να ενεργοποιείται ανά 10min και να έχει διάρκεια 5sec με δυνατότητα ρύθμισης και των 2 χρόνων. Έκανα ένα search στα υπάρχοντα θέματα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι να κάνει και τις 2 δουλείες μαζί(μπορεί και να το είδα αλλά να μην το κατάλαβα). Σκοπός της κατασκευής είναι να ελέγχω το μοτέρ που θα ρίχνει Pellet στην ξυλόσομπα για να μην σβήνει και να μην βράζει αντίστοιχα. Το όλο κύκλωμα θα δουλέψει με 12v οπότε τους έτοιμους διακόπτες των 220v τους απέκλεισα.

----------


## mihalas2

κατι σαν flip flop ,
με δυο χρονικα που το ενα θα δινει εντολη στο αλλο.

----------


## johnzampetas

Κανένα εύκολο σχεδιάκι υπάρχει; Έχω εντελώς βασικές γνώσεις κατασκευών και δεν ξέρω να σχεδιάζω...

----------


## sabouras

το πιο απλό είναι να φτιάξεις 2 κυκλώματα με το lm555. Το ένα θα κρατά το μεγάλο χρόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει 10λεπτά. Για όσο αυτό δουλεύει θα δίδει τροφοδοσία στο δεύτερο που θα κρατάει το δεύτερο μικρότερο χρόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει. 
Τα στοιχεία που θα χρειαστείς θα τα βρεις εδώ
LM555 Astable Oscillator Circuit Diagram

----------


## DLS 33

Εκανες την μετατροπή ξυλόσομπας σε PELLET ?
 τι ξυλοσομπα εχεις ?
 για δειξε καμμια φωτο, να κανω και εγω κανενα εγχειρημα....

----------


## johnzampetas

Μόλις τελειωποιήσω τη σόμπα ευχαρίστως να ανεβάσω φωτό από την κατασκευή. Η σόμπα είναι επίσης χειροποίητη με λαμαρίνα 3χιλ.
Όσον αφορά τα 555, μπορώ να κάνω το ένα να παράγει παλμό, δηλαδή να ανοίγει κάθε 10 λεπτά χωρίς δικιά μου εντολή; Βρήκα κάποια σχεδιάκια και φαίνεται αρκετά εύκολο στην κατασκευή. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να δώσει και κάποιο έτοιμο σχέδιο με τιμές για αντιστάσεις κτλ θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. Αν τα καταφέρω με το σχέδιο θα βγάλω σε βίντεο όλη την μετατροπή γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω το pellet είναι το μέλλον στην θέρμανση.

----------


## briko

για τα 10 λεπτά που θες είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να τα κάνεις με το 555 και να εχεις στοιχειωδώς έλεγχο.
ποιο απλό είναι να βάλεις το CD4060.
τώρα για να βάλεις πελετ μια φορά κάθε 10 λεπτά είναι πολύ μεγάλος ο χρόνος.
http://homemadecircuitsandschematics...ble-timer.html

----------


## mihalas2

> για τα 10 λεπτά που θες είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να τα κάνεις με το 555 και να εχεις στοιχειωδώς έλεγχο.
> ποιο απλό είναι να βάλεις το CD4060.
> τώρα για να βάλεις πελετ μια φορά κάθε 10 λεπτά είναι πολύ μεγάλος ο χρόνος.
> http://homemadecircuitsandschematics...ble-timer.html




φιλε  briko
δεν εχεις δικιο (χωρις να υποτιμησω το cd4060)
το 555 μπορει να του δωσει οτι χρονους θελει.
φιλικα

γιαννη 
αν βρω λιγο χρονο θα σου  ανεβασω το σχεδιακι
εκτος αν προλαβαινει καποιος αλλος  :Smile:

----------


## johnzampetas

Μετά από 6 ώρες ταλαιπωρία έκανα μια τρύπα στο νερό...Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα με τα cd 4060. Δύο ενδεχώμενα μπορεί να φταίνε που δεν δούλεψε, ή το έκαψα από κάποιες λάθος κολλήσεις ή μου έδωσαν λάθος υλικά στο κατάστημα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει μια βοήθεια με τα υλικά γιατί στο σχέδιο δεν γράφει πόσα watt πρέπει να είναι οι αντιστάσεις ούτε τι είδος να είναι οι πυκνωτές.

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα...Ενοητε γινεται με 555...
Αλλα και γω νομιζω οτι ειναι μεγαλος ο χρονος...
Τι θα κανεις ακριβως?
Εχεις βαλει κοχλια?
Θα ριχνεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα με την μια?
Ο χρονος και εμενα μου φαινεται μεγαλος.
Κατω απο λεπτο θα πεσεις...
Επισης μεγαλος ειναι ο χρονος των 5 sec...

----------


## mihalas2

το κυκλωμα σου θελει 2 χρονικα on delay  ( και 2 ρελεδακια)
 που το ενα θα οδηγει το αλλο
  και καθαρισες

ο γουγλης εχει πολλα κυκλωματακια με 555

----------


## vasilisd

*johnzampetas*, πήγαινε σε ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό (στου Κουμνά πχ αφού είσαι απο Ρέθυμνο  :Smile: ) και ζήτα ένα διπλό χρονικό για πυρηνολέβητες. Είναι ρυθμιζόμενα 60sec on, 60sec off. Τα δεκα λεπτά είναι πολύ μεγάλος χρόνος, και πίστεψέ με δε χρειάζεται. Η τροφοδοσία πρέπει να γίνεται για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, με συχνές επαναλλήψεις για να έχεις σωστή καύση.

----------


## nikolaras

Εφτιαξα ένα χρονισμό για λέβητα πέλλετ με 555 ρυθμιζόμενο με ποτενσιόμετρα  και έξοδο σε ρελέ για κατευθείαν σύνδεση στο μοτέρ, είναι πολύ εύκολο και πολύ αξιόπιστο.
Αυτό που λες για 10 λεπτά το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να σβήσει ο λέβητας.
Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές ανάλογα τον κοχλία ρίψης που έχεις, είναι 0,5 δευτερόλεπτα να ρίχνει υλικό κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να σου πω τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων - πυκνωτών και να το φιξάρεις.

----------


## johnzampetas

Καλησπέρα!Αν μπορείς δώσε μου λεπτομέρειες για το κύκλωμα με το 555. Τα 10 λεπτά τα έλεγα γιατί δεν ήξερα κάθε πότε θέλει "τάϊσμα" η σόμπα γι'αυτό κι έλεγα για ρυθμιζόμενο. Πάντως αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει και το κύκλωμα με τα 4060 σε σχέδιο πλακέτας, θα το εκτιμούσα. Έχω ψωνίσει 3 σετ υλικά και δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει με την διάτρητη πλακέτα. Το 'χω πάρει πατριωτικά....Δοκίμασα με κάνα δυο σχεδιαστικά αλλά είναι κάπως δύσκολα!

----------

